# Would a 55 gallon drum act as a faraday cage?



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

I see an EMP a remote possibility.....thats just me...But it just got me to thinking....

If you had a 55 gallon drum buried, you would then have your auto ground. If you had a way to seal it from the elements, you could store alot.


----------



## longrider (Jun 16, 2005)

Yes a 55 gallon drum would. the drum would need to be grounded.

go here for some info on practical protection: www.endtimesreport.com/faraday_cages.html

google emp protection and you will come up with dozens of sites with good info.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Unless your burying it for Opsec (operational security) reasons, I'd prefer to have it on the surface, with a wire tack welded to the barrel and then to a ground. Metal barrels in the ground are subject to rust, and depending on soil type, could 'pop' out of the ground if the water table gets high enough.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Second that! Buried underground is not a good place to leave delicate electronics. Even if water never leaks inside the barrel, you can assume that the humidity will always be very high.


----------

